# Is my foot considered normal, wide, or narrow?



## Track11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Its 4 inches (10.16 cm) wide at the widest part and 10.25 inches (26.04 cm) long at the longest part. I'm a size 10 snowboard boot.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

First, that would be considered a wide foot. Secondly, you're not a size 10 boot. With a size 10, you would have a foot measuring 28cm. You'll be better off with a size 8. Look for a wider boot to get the width you need. 32 is wider than most boots I've tried.


----------



## Track11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright thanks


----------

